

Software Companies Beg For Qualified Job Candidates - harrydoukas
http://news.investors.com/technology/121712-637332-software-jobs-proving-hard-to-fill.htm?src=HPLNews

======
redspark
I agree there is a lack of qualified candidates for software development
positions, but I think the biggest problem is the outdated methods used to
search for candidates. So many of these companies funnel recruits into a
system that filters on keywords and even then they often don't treat qualified
recruits like a person. If you are a qualified candidate you are more likely
to head somewhere who cares about you and treats you accordingly.

Sending automated emails is the first turn-off. Take the time to send a
personal email. You might be surprised how much difference that simple act
makes.

------
short_circut
If it is such a big problem then I would imagine they could always implement
in house training programs. Pay workers who have a relevant background to pick
up the work quickly lower pay until they complete training. This is how it
used to be done by companies.

